# Comcast/Optimum = Homeland Security Butt Buddy



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 28, 2008)

Comcast and Optimum record everything you do. Anyone hear about any experiences with this?
I know ALOT of people in real life that they have done this to.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/01/30/tech/main597032.shtml?CMP=ILC-SearchStories

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_4806781,00.html

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11424_3-10005021-90.html


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 28, 2008)

All three of those articles aren't recent.. 

The most recent was from August of this year, the two are form 06 and 04.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 28, 2008)

Barter also tracks your online activity as well for that cable IE service. At least there's some good news in the works for the next version of IE 8 once that finally comes out for those who like to browse in private without all of the dim wit popup ads and tracking cookies!  http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=5669773


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 28, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> All three of those articles aren't recent..
> 
> The most recent was from August of this year, the two are form 06 and 04.



Yeah lol, I just grabbed a few random articles my point is I know it from recently. They have been cracking down on people in my town.


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 28, 2008)

PC eye said:


> Barter also tracks your online activity as well for that cable IE service. At least there's some good news in the works for the next version of IE 8 once that finally comes out for those who like to browse in private without all of the dim wit popup ads and tracking cookies!  http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=5669773



I use IE 7 with all the settings on high and medium-high and I have never had a pop-up since. Let alone a virus/spyware.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 29, 2008)

IE 7 definitely saw much needed improvements over it's rather nasty predecessor IE 6 that was full of security holes! The block popups option has been a great help while even that still allows for some rather stubborn ads to come up anyways. You just haven't hit the right sites where they still will come up depending on how they are scripted and what internet zone you happen to be in.

What it still rather curious about IE 8 however is the lenthy delay being seen with a finished version. IE 7 came out in less time proceeding Vista's own release. Will it take Windows 7 to come out before it is ready since the next version's beta release is next week?

On the other hand despite the improved security you would expect in a newer version of any browser ISPs are still a different matter there all together. Unlike 3rd party sites with a degree of limitation once you clean out the offline content and any bugs they happen to stick you with ISPs maintain records on all traffic since you already have an active account with them. It doesn't take much else from that point on.


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

PC eye said:


> IE 7 definitely saw much needed improvements over it's rather nasty predecessor IE 6 that was full of security holes! The block popups option has been a great help while even that still allows for some rather stubborn ads to come up anyways. You just haven't hit the right sites where they still will come up depending on how they are scripted and what internet zone you happen to be in.
> 
> What it still rather curious about IE 8 however is the lenthy delay being seen with a finished version. IE 7 came out in less time proceeding Vista's own release. Will it take Windows 7 to come out before it is ready since the next version's beta release is next week?
> 
> On the other hand despite the improved security you would expect in a newer version of any browser ISPs are still a different matter there all together. Unlike 3rd party sites with a degree of limitation once you clean out the offline content and any bugs they happen to stick you with ISPs maintain records on all traffic since you already have an active account with them. It doesn't take much else from that point on.




Sorry I don't click on the porn advertisements so I guess I havn't been to those wrong sites...


----------



## PC eye (Oct 29, 2008)

AUTOBOOT2000 said:


> Sorry I don't click on the porn advertisements so I guess I havn't been to those wrong sites...


 
Apparently you haven't been to too many other sites either that are reputable.


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry I don't go to *random* porn web sites...


----------



## tremmor (Oct 30, 2008)

all cable companys always did track. the limit with comcast is 25 gig a month. . big issue for me. it wil be for you also. tracking could be. i encrypt throuh a proxy for this. doing a lot of newsgroups/binaries . yes, this is an issue. my downloads have been brought to my attention in the past. so has my email. they have already sent me through another port for email. one thing though. if you use newsgroups and port through binaries and illegal activity i suggest out of the country and not in the states. 

want a rush. 
do newsgroups, 
hands down, barred none. 
whip asss client newsleecher


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 30, 2008)

tremmor said:


> all cable companys always did track. the limit with comcast is 25 gig a month. . big issue for me. it wil be for you also. tracking could be. i encrypt throuh a proxy for this. doing a lot of newsgroups/binaries . yes, this is an issue. my downloads have been brought to my attention in the past. so has my email. they have already sent me through another port for email. one thing though. if you use newsgroups and port through binaries and illegal activity i suggest out of the country and not in the states.
> 
> want a rush.
> do newsgroups,
> ...



25 GIGS A MONTH WOW? I am glad I have verizon. It may be slower but at least I can download lots of stuff, my downloads may be extremely slow compared to comcast but it don't stop me from downloading 50 gigs+ a month in my illegal(subtract the il) activities.


----------



## thermophilis (Oct 30, 2008)

tremmor said:


> all cable companys always did track. the limit with comcast is 25 gig a month.



Actually Comcast's cap is 250gb a month


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 30, 2008)

tremmor said:


> all cable companys always did track. the limit with comcast is 25 gig a month. . big issue for me. it wil be for you also. tracking could be. i encrypt throuh a proxy for this. doing a lot of newsgroups/binaries . yes, this is an issue. my downloads have been brought to my attention in the past. so has my email. they have already sent me through another port for email. one thing though. if you use newsgroups and port through binaries and illegal activity i suggest out of the country and not in the states.
> 
> want a rush.
> do newsgroups,
> ...


 
Not true...I uploaded 125gbs this month and downloaded 322gbs. Comcast has never limited me yet. Though on avg I upload about 60-80gbs a month and only download 100gbs


----------



## lovely? (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah last month i downloaded at least 350gb in web pages and actual downloads (a 750gb HD is on its way as we speak hahaha)


----------



## tremmor (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry, think thermophilis is correct. 250g.
the email i believe goes into effect on the 1st.


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah all my friends told me the same thing you guys did and they all recently got letters in the mail randomly.


----------



## thermophilis (Oct 31, 2008)

Twist86 said:


> Not true...I uploaded 125gbs this month and downloaded 322gbs. Comcast has never limited me yet. Though on avg I upload about 60-80gbs a month and only download 100gbs





lovely? said:


> yeah last month i downloaded at least 350gb in web pages and actual downloads (a 750gb HD is on its way as we speak hahaha)



http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-250GB-Cap-Goes-Live-October-1-97294
it went in to effect on October 1st
Still, 250gb is way more than most other companies have, and it's more of a "If you're constantly doing it," thing if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well that sucks.....Comcast should give you a tool to show you how much bandwidth you have left before it "Caps"

Thanks for the heads up...shame the c*** suckers @ Comcast didn't even send anything in the mail about it. Still bragging about unlimited internet on TV too...shame FIOS needs a contract or id go that route.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 1, 2008)

Does it count download only for 250gb? or does it count upload too? in the 250gb?


Sadly the Comcast rep I called had no idea....seriously what a idiot.


----------



## Machin3 (Nov 1, 2008)

One of the statments that have been floating around is that isp's like comcast for example, track your data and store your information  but they don't monitor it. If your looking at stuff not suited to you they wont come and get you becuase chances are they don't even know. If you are doing illegal activities, such as hacking, child p*** and etc, they bring in the feds and what not to investigate.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sadly most hackers aren't that stupid they would just hijack a unencrypted wireless connection. 

I have had several Comcast techs say in between house calls they would drive to any apt building and would find a unencrypted connection and play online games till they got a call.


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Nov 4, 2008)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> One of the statments that have been floating around is that isp's like comcast for example, track your data and store your information  but they don't monitor it. If your looking at stuff not suited to you they wont come and get you becuase chances are they don't even know. If you are doing illegal activities, such as hacking, child p*** and etc, they bring in the feds and what not to investigate.



No comcast does record it, my friend was notified what files he had downloaded from comcast and the makers of the "movies" and comcast was doing this for his own protection if the makers of the movie ever found "out"....


----------

